

Ask HN: Making money on Facebook with ads? - st3fan

I'm considering doing a little side project on Facebook. For fun, but it would be great to also generate some revenue.<p>My question is: does anyone know of success stories of Facebook apps that are ad-supported?<p>People keep telling me that you can't make money with ads/banners anymore. Is this really true? Would it work on Facebook?
======
furiouslol
Most of the really profitable FB apps incorporate some form of virtual
currency system. Fluff friends is one.

~~~
mookie
Just wondering if you have any stats to correlate with that assertion.

------
sfamiliar
i listened to quite a few presentations from fb game developers at w2e a few
months ago. they are largely ad-revenue driven. powerchallenge is making $8m.
friends for sale makes around $1m. yeah, ad revenue is viable.

